# Do you feel like doing something?



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

This is a music competition,

And a mate is running in it, would you listen & vote for his song?

http://www.cooperscountry.com.au/song.a ... MTg2wqY%3d
Thanks Shirrelle


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I wish I could sing. I can't carry a tune in bucket with a lid. :greengrin: I wouldn't mind being able to play a tune on something either. My cousin has his own band in Shervport (sp?)

I will check out the video and be happy to vote for them.  

Gina


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Just tried it and it wouldn't pull up. Said server not found. I'll check back later and see if it's up.

Gina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Just tried it and it wouldn't pull up. Said server not found. I'll check back later and see if it's up.


 Same thing here....


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

It isn't working.  
Get it up and running and I am happy to vote!


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

my fault sorry... I back linked it the wrong way....should be right now. above & here.
http://www.cooperscountry.com.au/song.a ... MTg2wqY%3d

thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounded great..... I voted for him....  :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I couldn't get it to play. The play button doesn't do anything except say pause for a second and then go back.

Jan


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

thats odd, what browser are you using? it is working fine for me (on chrome)

maybe the site got overloaded for a bit ?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Worked for me.  
Really liked it!! Voted. :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey if he makes a album let us know. I would like to buy it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ditto... worked for me too... I used Firefox... browser... :greengrin:


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

freedomstarfarm said:


> Hey if he makes a album let us know. I would like to buy it!


 I love his music!!! & Yes he has made albums!!! I have everyone he's still printing 
(8 i think) he happens to be local to where I live

I'll post a few links for you, 
These were taken at a music muster at a local town. (I did not take them)
(He is the one with the light Akubra Hat)

Above & Beyond





Riding down the Valley





Winter Winds -----Very applicable name as you will see!





These are others I've found around the net.... lol 
--------
I got stripes





----
Far Better than the rest
http://www.myspace.com/video/jpsilkebor ... /103182400

Sunny Australian Sweetheart
http://www.myspace.com/video/jpsilkebor ... /103182625

---
Dean Perrett 
http://www.deanperrett.com
http://www.deanperrett.com/albums.html

He's also on myspace & facebook.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for your votes :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

no problem.... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Gumtree which is your favorite album of his?


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

freedomstarfarm said:


> Gumtree which is your favorite album of his?


Sorry  I can't help you with that..... I gave up trying to decide..... :ROFL: that's how I ended up with all of them..... :shocked:

This is a review I wrote soon after I bought them
http://aroundthebarbecue.blogspot.com/2 ... music.html

Cattle Town is his last. it is very good, and not quite so aussie aussie, so you might understand it a bit better ---if you get what I mean---


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Well, I am using Firefox, and still no luck, quite a bit later, but I voted for him. Good luck to him.

Jan


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

lissablack said:


> Well, I am using Firefox, and still no luck, quite a bit later, but I voted for him. Good luck to him.
> 
> Jan


Thank-you Jan!

I can't understand it, because it's working for me. 
however I did notice that the actual site, other then that page is a bit glitchie.... so maybe it's a bit incompatible with some things, do the other links work?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Links all work for me. I will look into ordering Cattle Town and go from there. :wink:


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

I think you will like it....  

and thanks for the votes!


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

4 days left.... anyone else feel like voting?!!!!

Pretty Please


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

freedomstarfarm said:


> Links all work for me. I will look into ordering Cattle Town and go from there. :wink:


Did you end up getting it?


----------

